# night fishing



## bassman1976 (Sep 13, 2006)

what are good baits to use


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

The same baits you would use during the day will work at night. Usually you would want to use something a little bigger and a little darker. Some say it doesnt matter. If you have a bait that you have confedence in during the day then use that bait at night. 

I beilieve where you fish at during the day or night matters more than what you use to catch them with. If you are fishing an area that holds no fish no matter what bait you are using you will not get bit.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

tuff to beat a jitterbug, thats all i use.but i am old school


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

Last night we used shrimp and worms. we caught 6 cat (small ones). I had a bass but he got off.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I have heard to downsize a bit because the bait's silhouette looks bigger against the dark sky, but I do well with any size bait.


----------



## bassman1976 (Sep 13, 2006)

we got a night tourny at kinkaid in nky im new to night bass fishing


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I personally do well with spinnerbaits. Black is what I normally throw, but I've caught them on white at night. I have not had much luck with crankbaits, but caught a few. I have heard that throwing a large black worm or a dark jig works real well, but I haven't been able to get away from the spinnerbait as I just have too much fun casting and reeling it in to slow down.

A good light is a must for hitting shoreline cover at night. without it it will be a frustrating night with snags


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I agree with the black spinnerbaits!!!! We used to fish all the lakes in S.E.Ohio at night in the summer time. A good one to start with would be the rattlin midnight special ( Strike King ). Zorro makes a spinnerbait just for night-time use also. I think it is a short arm spinnerbait called a Aggrvator. Whatever kind you use just make sure it makes a lot of vibration.We used to put on a # 11 black pork-frog on everyone we tossed.We also had a light clamped on the side of the boat to see the shore with. It stopped any top-water bite but I have caught them in 6in.of water with the light.I always used a 25 watt 12 volt bulb. Hope this helps.It sure beats puttin up with all the jet skies and speedboats during the day. Not to say how much cooler it is also!!!!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have good luck with black jitterbugs and buzzbaits.


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

Throw any spinnerbait with the biggest colorado you can find and reel it as slow as possible. I've even tossed out a BIG muskie spinner and had some really nice fish on that.


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

I used to fish some night tournaments with a guy who caught lots of bass on a 4 or 5" weightless worm (Zoom Centipede). If you're like me and you watch your line a lot while worm fishing, a black light and fluorescent line are a must.


----------



## bassman1976 (Sep 13, 2006)

was catching on 10" worms andpaca craws last night


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I just bass fished tonight with Vkutsch. I think we got 6 bass altogether on a torpedo.


----------

